
Gzip Compression Support for Amazon CloudFront - revertts
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-gzip-compression-support-for-amazon-cloudfront/
======
justinph
It's about damn time. This makes S3 actually useful when paired with
cloudfront. Before, it was a sad joke of steps and workarounds you had to go
through if you wanted to to host static assets from S3 and have them be
compressed.

